# dayton ho 10s for HT???



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

i see that most people use the HF model, but for now, would the HOs work? i dont know shiat about HT systems, so im doing a lot of research as we speak. i have no clue what to start off with. so instead of making other threads... i need to start off with a good reciever... ill prolly go 5.1, so recommend away... and im on a budget


----------

